# Help emergency!!



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

I need desperate help!! I can't tell if my female rat that I rescued is pregnant and I would love help to determine if she is or not, any help would be helpful. Thank you!!

I will post pictures of her if y'all need a view of her. Just ask


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

The_rat_boy said:


> I need desperate help!! I can't tell if my female rat that I rescued is pregnant and I would love help to determine if she is or not, any help would be helpful. Thank you!!
> 
> I will post pictures of her if y'all need a view of her. Just ask


yes, pics pls! It's impossible without them! @VivDaRatLuver, @TwilxghtRat @Rats4All @Vividdonut12 @Rex the Rat and @Tinytoes come help! Also, does she have a cagemate?


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

She does not have a cage mate and she is separated from my rats (cause they are males) I got her from a really bad situation where the previous owners male rat got into the females cage and bred with them but he told me that she wasn't pregnant and so I don't believe that so I'm taking extra steps in making sure she'll get the right care but I'll upload pictures of her tummy once I'm off work. So please stay posted cause I do need the help! And thank from the bottom of my heart for responding to my cry for help! ❤


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

The_rat_boy said:


> She does not have a cage mate and she is separated from my rats (cause they are males) I got her from a really bad situation where the previous owners male rat got into the females cage and bred with them but he told me that she wasn't pregnant and so I don't believe that so I'm taking extra steps in making sure she'll get the right care but I'll upload pictures of her tummy once I'm off work. So please stay posted cause I do need the help! And thank from the bottom of my heart for responding to my cry for help! ❤


NO problem! So good of you to rescue her! Just wait until my friends on here find this thread, and you will get loads of advice and help! They are the real experts! We here all LOVE baby rats! If she is preggers, keep some female babies, bc rats get depressed living alone! I will defiantly stay posted! Waiting for pics of her tum!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

yes, pictures would be good.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Post pics ASAP!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

How long was she with the males untill you noticed she might be pregnant


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> yes, pictures would be good.


I will be uploading pictures of her stomach when I'm off work so stay tuned. Thank you!


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> How long was she with the males untill you noticed she might be pregnant


I don't know I just rescued her from a really bad situation my male rats weren't the ones to get her pregnant she came to me like this.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

oh I am so sorry!! I just saw that you said they are separated. if she is pregnant I suggest keeping a female or two  if not, you should either neuter your males so she can live with them or adopting a female


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

We need pics!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

they said they would be off work.. lets just be patient...


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> We need pics!


Yes I just got off work my apologies but here are the photos of her tummy


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> they said they would be off work.. lets just be patient...


Here are the pictures so sorry it took so long I just got off from work


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi, sorry I missed this. How is she doing today? 

Try getting a pic of her standing normally from above, so yo can see the bulges on the sides. But nipples are showing, so she very well could be pregnant. For now, keep her separated, give her nesting material and a nice hide. And watch her behavior. Labor is the same for all mammals...you'll notice her being restless, breathing faster, cleaning her genital area.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

She looked pregnant to me! She will probably have her babies in the next week!


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

She looks pregnant? Where do u live? Some people here may want babies!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

I think she is pregnant!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

She looks pregnate to me....


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Hi, sorry I missed this. How is she doing today?
> 
> Try getting a pic of her standing normally from above, so yo can see the bulges on the sides. But nipples are showing, so she very well could be pregnant. For now, keep her separated, give her nesting material and a nice hide. And watch her behavior. Labor is the same for all mammals...you'll notice her being restless, breathing faster, cleaning her genital area.


She's doing good and I'll try to get pictures of her like that I'm trying my best not to mess with her that much, but I'll get those kind of pictures for you 😊


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> She looks pregnant? Where do u live? Some people here may want babies!


I live in idaho, and you seem unsure if she's pregnant or not lol trust me I'm unsure too


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Sometimes when we pick them up like that they look like a sock full of nickels, even the boys 😅


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Hi, sorry I missed this. How is she doing today?
> 
> Try getting a pic of her standing normally from above, so yo can see the bulges on the sides. But nipples are showing, so she very well could be pregnant. For now, keep her separated, give her nesting material and a nice hide. And watch her behavior. Labor is the same for all mammals...you'll notice her being restless, breathing faster, cleaning her genital area.


Here are some more pictures cause I just want to make sure she's 100% pregnant so I can get ready and have the right things for her the one she is standing on her own in her large bin cage


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Oooh, the first pic she does have the 'fat lady preggers' belly. But the second one she isn't showing in a huge way. Could be she isn't as far along as you might think. Time to do the math. Gestation for a rat is 21-24 days. At the most, a little more than 3 weeks from when you brought her home she could likely give birth. If she is pregnant. Which, from what you are saying, she most likely is. When a boy gets in with the girls...everyone usually gets pregnant!

So, get ready anyway. Prepare for the event. It's very exciting, but also very natural and you only have to keep watch and make sure she is getting the privacy she needs when she's ready. Stay on this forum and give updates if you think things have changed. Good luck!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

And tell us her name please! The little lady needs to get credit for all this excitement 😂 And tell us about your other rats, and how long you've had them, etc. We LOVE details about ratties!


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Oooh, the first pic she does have the 'fat lady preggers' belly. But the second one she isn't showing in a huge way. Could be she isn't as far along as you might think. Time to do the math. Gestation for a rat is 21-24 days. At the most, a little more than 3 weeks from when you brought her home she could likely give birth. If she is pregnant. Which, from what you are saying, she most likely is. When a boy gets in with the girls...everyone usually gets pregnant!
> 
> So, get ready anyway. Prepare for the event. It's very exciting, but also very natural and you only have to keep watch and make sure she is getting the privacy she needs when she's ready. Stay on this forum and give updates if you think things have changed. Good luck!


Thank you so much for the help, thank you everyone I truly appreciate it this is seriously one of the best help I've gotten since I got her but yes I will keep you all updated! ❤


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> And tell us her name please! The little lady needs to get credit for all this excitement 😂 And tell us about your other rats, and how long you've had them, etc. We LOVE details about ratties!


The name I decided on giving her is Iris also she is about 5 months old she is a rex dumbo red eyed and I used to have 3 males but sadly one passed away from old age his name was grizzly he was a huge standard brown rat the other 2 boys are Rex and Boo they are brothers Rex is a black and white hooded black eyed rat (standard) and Boo is white red eyed standard with tan spots at the base of his ears Ive had Grizzly for his whole life starting when he was a pinky with no hair and I hand raised him, Rex and Boo I got when they were 5 weeks old and now they are about 7 to 8 months old but yea that's my rat family ❤


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Ohhhh! I love the name Grizzly. You guys must have had a very special bond.


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

We did he was my best friend and loved everyone and every animal he met ❤


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

The_rat_boy said:


> Here are some more pictures cause I just want to make sure she's 100% pregnant so I can get ready and have the right things for her the one she is standing on her own in her large bin cage
> View attachment 304736
> View attachment 304735


hi. Just thought I would share something about our experience of mums carrying babies. Our 2 sister rats both had litters about the same time, and they carried them very differently. One (who was more of a cuddly build to start with) was like a fluffy little egg on legs LOL. She was just round everywhere towards the end. And her sister (who was more of a slim build anyway) carried them all out the front, so that when you looked down on her like this photo just above, she didn't show that much at all. But side on... goodness me. So that might be helpful in trying to determine whether your girl is preggy and if so, how far. Interestingly, the one who was big and round had the smaller litter, while the one who kept them tucked away had.... 15 babies!
All the best with researching and preparing. Iris is such a pretty and gentle name. I bet she is lovely.


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

ratbusters said:


> hi. Just thought I would share something about our experience of mums carrying babies. Our 2 sister rats both had litters about the same time, and they carried them very differently. One (who was more of a cuddly build to start with) was like a fluffy little egg on legs LOL. She was just round everywhere towards the end. And her sister (who was more of a slim build anyway) carried them all out the front, so that when you looked down on her like this photo just above, she didn't show that much at all. But side on... goodness me. So that might be helpful in trying to determine whether your girl is preggy and if so, how far. Interestingly, the one who was big and round had the smaller litter, while the one who kept them tucked away had.... 15 babies!
> All the best with researching and preparing. Iris is such a pretty and gentle name. I bet she is lovely.


Thank you so much and I've discovered that too how different mom's will carry but yea thank you she is very sweet and loving 😊


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

The_rat_boy said:


> I need desperate help!! I can't tell if my female rat that I rescued is pregnant and I would love help to determine if she is or not, any help would be helpful. Thank you!!
> 
> I will post pictures of her if y'all need a view of her. Just ask


May I see some pictures of her? It would help us determine if she’s prego!


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

The_rat_boy said:


> Here are the pictures so sorry it took so long I just got off from work
> View attachment 304722
> View attachment 304723


She looks quite pregnant to me! Maybe a 2 weeks it seems by the slight growth in her tummy. Give it about a week and a half and she will probably get bigger and have her pups! 
(Also please add updates, u would love to see how she’s doing!)


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

_Rat_Girl_ said:


> She looks quite pregnant to me! Maybe a 2 weeks it seems by the slight growth in her tummy. Give it about a week and a half and she will probably get bigger and have her pups!
> (Also please add updates, u would love to see how she’s doing!)


Absolutely here they are I got a ton of pictures at different angles 😊 the last picture is of her standing on her own in her large bin cage


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

The_rat_boy said:


> Absolutely here they are I got a ton of pictures at different angles 😊 the last picture is of her standing on her own in her large bin cage
> View attachment 304743
> View attachment 304744
> View attachment 304745
> View attachment 304746


She definitely looks like she can be pregnant, give it some time and she will show more signs of pregnancy!


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

Ok thank you so much I appreciate it! ❤


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Keep us updated! Make a thread as soon as they are born, to find them homes!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

The_rat_boy said:


> Ok thank you so much I appreciate it! ❤


Looks like you've joined the "My Rat Might Be Pregnant" club!! We love to follow these adventures


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Looks like you've joined the "My Rat Might Be Pregnant" club!! We love to follow these adventures


I hope it's not "might be pregnant" I want it to be 100% pregnant cause it would suck if I got all these things for no reason ya know what I mean and Im also that type of person who doesn't like surprises 😂


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

The_rat_boy said:


> I hope it's not "might be pregnant" I want it to be 100% pregnant cause it would suck if I got all these things for no reason ya know what I mean and Im also that type of person who doesn't like surprises 😂


OH! OH I know! I was 100% sure she was preggers here Is my new rat pregnant?, I bought stuff, prepared stuff, read stuff, signed up for a running team so my mom wouldn't be upset, found homes for some babies! And she wasn't pregnant! But you should read it, there is lots of good advice!


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> OH! OH I know! I was 100% sure she was preggers here Is my new rat pregnant?, I bought stuff, prepared stuff, read stuff, signed up for a running team so my mom wouldn't be upset, found homes for some babies! And she wasn't pregnant! But you should read it, there is lots of good advice!


Yea I saw that thread yesterday and I hope your rat is doing well 😃 and thank you so much for the help I appreciate every bit of it!


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

The_rat_boy said:


> Ok thank you so much I appreciate it! ❤


No problem! 😌


----------

